# 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a 91 gti 1.8l 8v digi 2 with aba block. I was looking for a performance ignigtion coil. Anyone know of one that will work (direct fit hopefully). Also what frp would be good to use.
I have aba block, 268 cam, tt chip, knock sensor bushing, adv timing, ect...
also any other good mods


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

The stock ignition on a VW is good up to 200 hp or so. I wouldn't bother with a high output coil or an MSD box unless you are running standalone. Digi II is just not sophisticated enough to handle that sort of output in a beneficial way. If you want to do it though, an aftermarket coil would fit in the bracket, as our cars use the same style of coil that Chevys and Fords use, so there are tons of those available.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

sweet thanks, just heard that with advanced timing you need some other mods like that


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

the connector on the coil wire is different, bosch has a smaller post than stupid american cars


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (OTIS311)*

well than is it worth making work


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

I am not sure there is much to gain from a performance standpoint by switching coils. 
That said...I went with the MDS Blaster High Vibration coil http://www.msdignition.com/coil_blaster_3_8222.htm in my rally car because of the inherent suceptibility of an oil filled coil to extreme shock. The MSD is epoxy potted and fits in the stock location. It does use the American style connector for the high voltage wire but I also use Magnecor wires which will accomodate both.
In the process I also improved the supply (+) wiring and ignition control (-) wires. In the end my oscilliscope showed me a much cleaner and longer pulse was being produced which probably helps combustion under otherwise marginal conditions.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (wclark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wclark* »_I am not sure there is much to gain from a performance standpoint by switching coils. 
That said...I went with the MDS Blaster High Vibration coil http://www.msdignition.com/coil_blaster_3_8222.htm in my rally car because of the inherent suceptibility of an oil filled coil to extreme shock. The MSD is epoxy potted and fits in the stock location. It does use the American style connector for the high voltage wire but I also use Magnecor wires which will accomodate both.
In the process I also improved the supply (+) wiring and ignition control (-) wires. In the end my oscilliscope showed me a much cleaner and longer pulse was being produced which probably helps combustion under otherwise marginal conditions.

Alright, thanks for the help


----------



## whateverworks (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

I put an msd blaster coil #8220 in my fox and it works fine... No ping and I also get better fuel mileage due to a hotter spark for a clean burn. Works for me in my daily driver fox
Kelly


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (whateverworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whateverworks* »_I put an msd blaster coil #8220 in my fox 


do you mean... blaster 8202 ?


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (redzone98)*

while we're on the topic... How about a Flamethrower II 45000 volt ? Anyone tried this? I find them reasonably priced online. My coil needs replacing and the local parts guy want $82 can for the stock coil.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

I highly recommend this one:








It gives probably the hottest spark out there, is a direct replacement to oem coil and is not expensive (~$30). Part number is 0 221 119 030.


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (whateverworks)*

(Re: MSD Blaster 2 coils) I had these coils leak on me twice - just a word of caution. Nothing out of the ordinary just normail daily use, and they leaked. Also their secondary winding has less wire than say similar stock 1988-1994 Mercedes coils or the red one above so its high voltage is lower; anyway it's better than the factory VW coil.


_Modified by sw5 at 6:05 AM 4-18-2006_


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_Part number is 0 221 119 030.

Where can you get these? I called VW and they can't cross up the bosch part number.
*EDIT* just called NAPA, they can cross the number, but it's a napa part (part number IC70) $37cdn


_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 5:21 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_
Where can you get these? I called VW and they can't cross up the bosch part number.
*EDIT* just called NAPA, they can cross the number, but it's a napa part (part number IC70) $37cdn

_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 5:18 PM 4-18-2006_

$37 CDN = $33 US
that's a great price!


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (redzone98)*

its not bosch though....its Echlin....a NAPA supplier


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_its not bosch though....its Echlin....a NAPA supplier


ahhhh no wonder http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (redzone98)*

Any gains from the new bosch one?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

Any one know where to get it yet?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

0,5l/100km less fuel consumption, consistent, and what is most important,
my Golf was the only car that started by itself this winter at -30 C outside, among about 30 cars in our courtyard.
Where to buy - try this link
If the link above is broken


_Modified by sw5 at 4:38 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

cool what about performance gains, is it worth it?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_
Where to buy - try this link
If the link above is broken

_Modified by sw5 at 4:38 AM 4-21-2006_

great, but what about for us Canadians?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_great, but what about for us Canadians?









Oh man...
Here


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

Performance gains from only a coil, I don't know, probably none, however the car I have it in is completely stock in the engine department. As an addition to mods I think the coil is a good idea because it helps to smooth out these cases when mixture is out of stoich







Maybe better throttle response.
Just think - a lot of shiny new cars with cutting edge EFI systems, and only crap 18 year old Golf - carbed - did start in the cold







The rest were running after me with jumper cables and tow ropes











_Modified by sw5 at 1:42 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_great, but what about for us Canadians?









Try this, A little more expensive at $49.66 but it's genuine Bosch. (btw, the stock replacement costs $54.24) I bought some stuff from these guys this week, great service, I placed my order on-line on Easter Sunday, I had it at my door Tuesday and free delivery on orders over $75.00


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 7:50 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (ABA Scirocco)*









This is exactly the coil I was talking about - if you look at the enlarged image, there is 0 221 119 030 printed on the label. Bosch must have changed the packaging.


_Modified by sw5 at 5:21 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

I cant seem to find one on those america links


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

Hmm, maybe try the part number from Canadian link posted by ABA Scirocco? It could be that Bosch p/n in Europe and America are in different formats.


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

World Impex has it for $56 +
http://www.worldimpex.com/


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (keycom)*

Hey I went to that link and can not find that coil.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (veedub1991)*

Did you try the parts number search because I had no trouble finding it. CLICK HERE


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (ABA Scirocco)*

We run stock CIS-E ignition and coil on a 9000 rpm 8v race motor with 13.5:1 compression. It is fine for your application. Talk to Darrel Vitone, Techtonics did dyno testing on this stuff back in the day - they found they got the best power on their cars using stock VW ignition.


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (chois)*

Earlier ignition coils on CIS-E had higher windings ratio; after 1987 or so VW downgraded the coil. These old coils gave better spark than MSD Blaster2 for example.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

I do believe the 16v CIS-E coils have more windings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is what I used on my Lysholm Cabby prior to switching to the LX-92 unit...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

OK. This coil was from a Helios 16v Jetta parts car. I still don't buy that our cars need an aftermarket coil, or benefit noticeably from them. That's not to say that a replacement is a bad idea.
It's like when people put brand x brake pads on their car, but also install new braided lines. They rave about that pad, but the thing that probably improved the brake feel the most was the new fluid they put in, then the pads, then the lines. Replacing old worn out stuff often results in improvements


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (chois)*

I totally agree with the 1st statement. However the bosch red coil isn't aftermarket as such; it's stock equipment for mid 80-s Mercedes. I believe the Mercedes people know their stuff otherwise they'd put weaker coil too


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_Earlier ignition coils on CIS-E had higher windings ratio; after 1987 or so VW downgraded the coil. These old coils gave better spark than MSD Blaster2 for example.

So could i buy an 87 16V coil and use it on my 90 8v?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, look for the coil with green sticker on it, that's the better version. Resistances: primary winding 0.52-0.8 Ohms, secondary more than 7 kOhms.


----------



## 1981SCIROCCOman (Sep 16, 2005)

Just put the new coil from world impex on today and man its alot better....Car starts imidiatly and it doesnt have to warm up for the idle to be right....Instantly it idles at 750. Amazing worth the $63 (with s&h)


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

Bosch also numbers the 0 221 119 030 as a 00013
BMW P/N = 12 13 1 357 294
M-B P/N = 000 158 49 03


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*

Back from the dead- 

_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_I highly recommend this one:








It gives probably the hottest spark out there, is a direct replacement to oem coil and is not expensive (~$30). Part number is 0 221 119 030.

For those who run this coil was it a strait swap? Or was an extrenal ballast resistor required? Also, what is the primary and secondary resistance of the coil? How many volts does it produce?


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (Tommy D)*

Holy old thread! Although I wouldn't mind having the information requested by the previous poster also


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (krautcar)*

Does anyone have info on running this coil?


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (sw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sw5* »_(Re: MSD Blaster 2 coils) I had these coils leak on me twice - just a word of caution. Nothing out of the ordinary just normail daily use, and they leaked. 
Were they mounted terminal up? The standard Blaster 2 needs to be mounted upright or it will leak. The High Vibration B2 can be mounted in any position.
I run HV Blaster 2s on both my 911 and GTI for a few years now with no problems at all. I can't say the same for the 2 recent production made-in-Brazil Bosch coils I replaced. Both lasted under 18 months.


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

what adapter is needed for the MSD 2? I went to autozone and advance since they have this item on shelf and I looked at where the coil wire should go but there was no pin in the middle. What am I missing?


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (kirochan)*

my question would be along the lines of measurements, ohms?
what is the primary and secondary resistance?
i am needing something not so great for an application. i was looking at a coil having Primary Resistance .43 ohms and Secondary Resistance 3.0 kohms. my stock coil has 1.1 and 4.88, which is over what the specs are calling for. i don't wanna fry something and then be stuck going oh...drat.


----------



## sriracha (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Z-Raddo G60)*

i am in need of a new ignition coil. i stumbled upon this thread, of people recommending the bosch coil.
however, the bently manual says "under no circumstances should a coil other than VW Part No. 211 905 115 B be used with the breakerless transitorized system".
this is a major red flag for me. can anybody chime in about this? have people been using the bosch red coil with long term success?


----------



## raceonlyrabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (sriracha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sriracha* »_i am in need of a new ignition coil. i stumbled upon this thread, of people recommending the bosch coil.
however, the bently manual says "under no circumstances should a coil other than VW Part No. 211 905 115 B be used with the breakerless transitorized system".
this is a major red flag for me. can anybody chime in about this? have people been using the bosch red coil with long term success?

yeah what he said bump !


----------



## maxxam (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_
Where can you get these? I called VW and they can't cross up the bosch part number.
*EDIT* just called NAPA, they can cross the number, but it's a napa part (part number IC70) $37cdn

_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 5:21 PM 4-18-2006_

I just waited a week for this IC70 and it's not a direct replacement at all. The plugwire connector is too small for the female connection on the coil. Bummer... wish i didn't wait a week for this part.
I'm going to pay twice as much and get the oem replacement Bosch one. Gotta wait another week now.


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8 8v performance Ignition Coil (Tom A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom A* »_Were they mounted terminal up? The standard Blaster 2 needs to be mounted upright or it will leak. The High Vibration B2 can be mounted in any position.


Of course they were. More than that, I placed them as far from hot spots as possible so they weren't even absorbing the under hood heat.
Well failing Bosh coils means that you'll have to do with second best from now on. Back then they were as reliable as they come. I'm still runnin one at this time, count back the years.


_Modified by sw5 at 3:37 PM 11-26-2009_


----------

